# Bildrate (fps) zu niedrig, was tun ?



## MTGollum (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe seit der Patch 3.3 drauf gespielt wurde, eine sehr geringe Bildrate von ca. 8fps !
Besonders laggen tut es bei mir in der Seelenschmiede beim 1.Boss und in icc auch beim 1.Boss !
Gebt mir mal bitte Tipps was ich tun kann und welche Einstellungen ich machen soll.

MfG MTGOLLUM.


----------



## Shaxul (25. Februar 2010)

Die FPS haben ja mit Lags nichts zu tun. Was haste denn für einen Computer?


----------



## kanaru (25. Februar 2010)

habe genau das gleich prob XDD

Rechner:
Prozessor:AMD Semprom Processor 3000+
2GhZ
VRAM: 1gb
Ram :2gb 
Betriebsytem Win 7 (32 Bit)

hoffe kann euch weiter helfen :/


----------



## levathian (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,

welche Grafikkarte hast du drinn?


----------



## chinsai (25. Februar 2010)

Man kann auch einfach die Grafikeinstellungen runterdrehen, Schattenqualität zB braucht nen Haufen Leistung, für alles und jeden einen eigenen Schatten anzuzeigen.
Und wenn du das noch nicht eingestellt hast kannst du auch Dreifach-Buffering aktivieren, dass hebt meisten die FPS auch noch n bissel an.


----------



## Kjarrigan (25. Februar 2010)

MTGollum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich habe seit der Patch 3.3 drauf gespielt wurde, eine sehr geringe Bildrate von ca. 8fps !
> Besonders laggen tut es bei mir in der Seelenschmiede beim 1.Boss und in icc auch beim 1.Boss !
> ...




Du schmeißt ja geradezu mit Informationen um dich.... nicht.
Deine Systemspezifikationen wären schon hilfreich, genauso wie deine Grafikeinstellungen ingame (Ultra oder Minimum?).

Als Tip: 
Einfach mal Grafikeinstellungen auf Minimum stellen und erneut ausprobieren, am besten auch darauf achten welche Effekte aktiviert sind die du evtl. nicht brauchst. Wenns dann besser läuft kannst du ja einzelne Einstellungen wieder höher drehen und schauen bis wieweit du "lagfrei" spielen kannst.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Also mit der Geforce 9500 GT mit 1gb kann ich alles auf ultra stellen und hab in Dala im schnitt 7-8 fps. Die karte hab ich für 54 euro im PCladen meines vertrauens bekommen, wieviel die bei mediamarkt kostet weiß ich nicht. sofern du das geld hast und eh mal den rechner tunen willst kannst du dir ja mal so eine holen (oder noch ein bissel warten bis die 3er rauskommen).

Sofern du pleite bist oder kein geld ausgeben willst kann ich dir nur empfehlen das du deine grafikeinstellungen runter drehst. stell erstmal die gesamtleistung auf mittel. Schatten brauchst du definitiv nicht, das kann raus. ansonsten alles auf mittel, das sollte einen guten durchschnittswert von 30 fps bringen (je nach dem was du fürne karte drinne hast)


----------



## Gnomii (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,

du solltest auf jeden fall Multisampling deaktivieren, dass frisst auch massig FPS.

MfG Gnomii


----------



## Finx (25. Februar 2010)

Bohr echt der Hammer , also bei so wenig info hättest du auch einfach googeln können -.-

Aber naja du kannst bei den windows graka einstellung noch von quallität auf leistung stellen .Weil ... wenn du wow an hast und alles runter geschraubt ist ( wow einstellungen )versucht deine graka aber immer noch die 3d anwendung texturen und so weiter mit hoher qually darzustellen stellst du es um wird alles noch mal runter geschraubt .Am besten kann man es testen in den man wow auf alles hoch einstellt und in windoofs auf qually stellt , die fps gehen runter gehst du jetzt noch mal in windows rein und stellst auf leistung um, ist zwar in wow alles auf hohe qually aber weil es ja in windows runter gestellt wurde hast du trozdem mehr fps , die graka bearbeitet die texturen anders halt schneller weniger daten für die graka, zwar siet dann alles bissl schlechter aus aber egal  .
So zu sagen wow selber schraubt deine graka nicht komplett runter in windows kannst du noch mehr runter schrauben um mehr leistung zu bekommen.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Februar 2010)

Also, ich hatte seit 3.3 auch einen aberwitzigen fps Einbruch trotz 5870. Nach einer Weile hatte ich den Übelwicht ausgemacht: den Cartographer! Also, falls Du das Add-on auch verwendest, wirf es doch mal raus - zumindest so lange, bis der Programmierer lernt, wie man es richtig macht.


----------



## Amanalata (25. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte seit 3.3 auch einen aberwitzigen fps Einbruch trotz 5870. Nach einer Weile hatte ich den Übelwicht ausgemacht: den Cartographer! Also, falls Du das Add-on auch verwendest, wirf es doch mal raus - zumindest so lange, bis der Programmierer lernt, wie man es richtig macht.



Japp, dem kann ich nur beipflichten, denn bei mir war es auch wieder der blöde Carthographer (der Diashows vom Feinsten verursacht hat), den ich versehentlich wieder mit dem "Veraltete Addons laden" nach dem letzten Patch aktiviert habe. Nach dem gestrigen Runterschmeissen, ist alles wieder i.O.! Allerdings kursieren im offiziellen WoW-Forum reichlich dieser Meldungen (unabhängig von installierten Addons) über niedrige FPS, jedoch wurden dort auch noch keine Lösungsansätze gefunden, noch hat sich ein Blauer dort diesbezüglich geäussert (zumindest laut gestrigemStand).


----------



## Hasseo (25. Februar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> habe genau das gleich prob XDD
> 
> Rechner:
> Prozessor:AMD Semprom Processor 3000+
> ...




CPU zu schwach und Grafikkarte ist mit sicherheit auch Schrott.

Wenn ihr das Spiel vernünftig Spielen wollt, sollte min solche Hardware her:

CPU: Dual Core mit 2,5-3Ghz

Grafikkarte: 9800GT/4850 oder sowas in der Richtung

Ein Sempron ist nicht grade das Gelbe von Ei.

Momentan gibt es für 300-400€ ein vernünftiges Board und dazu eine Phenom II X4 + 4GB Speicher.


----------



## Kashia02 (25. Februar 2010)

Hasseo schrieb:


> CPU zu schwach und Grafikkarte ist mit sicherheit auch Schrott.
> 
> Wenn ihr das Spiel vernünftig Spielen wollt, sollte min solche Hardware her:
> 
> ...


Bullshit, man kann auch mit einem "geringen" System gute fps herbringen, da muss man nich immer sofort nen E8400 herbeiholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie oben schon mehrmals genannt wurde, würde ich zuerst Addons und Grafikeinstellungen überprüfen. Bei Bedarf musste dann die Regler etwas runterschieben. Bei dem CPU würde ich Schatten zuerst auf Minimum drehen, den Leistungsschlag hatte ich bei meinem alten System deutlich gespürt (damals 3.4GHz Pentium und ne GeForce 7900GS). Danach würde ich mir ne Stunde einplanen und mit allen Reglern etwas spielen deren Effekte für dich nicht sonderlich wichtig sind wie bsp. Partikeldichte, usw.
Sichtweite vom Gelände und Gegenstände würde ich nur gering runterdrehen bzw. als letztes oder gar nicht, da diese Einstellungen dann doch aktiv ins Spiel eingreifen.

Multisampling wurde schon genannt, die Wirkung dieser Option ähnelt in etwa dem Anti-Aliasing und sollte auf 1-fach runter gedreht werden, macht bis zu 20-30% Leistung aus.
// Nennung deiner Grafikkarte würde mir helfen da spezifisch drauf zu antworten

Und was das Thema "Preise" angeht: Für 500&#8364; bekommt man einen gesamten PC der das Spiel auch auf hohen Einstellungen gut darstellt, da brauchst nich mit 300-400&#8364; ankommen für das Fundament


/e: an den unter mir:


Negev schrieb:


> Wie du hast mit der Grafikkarte nur 7-8 FPS? Meine ATI Radeon 5770 1GB kommt auf ~40 FPS in Dalaran zur Primetime...
> 
> Entweder hast du zuwenige Prozessor oder RAM...
> 
> ...



Du Vergleichst gerade 7-8fps einer GF9500GT mit deiner doch sehr schnellen HD5770... magst du solche Vergleiche? Also mit meiner 9800GTX mach ich auch mehr als mit einer X200 o_O


----------



## Negev (25. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Also mit der Geforce 9500 GT mit 1gb kann ich alles auf ultra stellen und hab in Dala im schnitt 7-8 fps. Die karte hab ich für 54 euro im PCladen meines vertrauens bekommen, wieviel die bei mediamarkt kostet weiß ich nicht. sofern du das geld hast und eh mal den rechner tunen willst kannst du dir ja mal so eine holen (oder noch ein bissel warten bis die 3er rauskommen).
> 
> Sofern du pleite bist oder kein geld ausgeben willst kann ich dir nur empfehlen das du deine grafikeinstellungen runter drehst. stell erstmal die gesamtleistung auf mittel. Schatten brauchst du definitiv nicht, das kann raus. ansonsten alles auf mittel, das sollte einen guten durchschnittswert von 30 fps bringen (je nach dem was du fürne karte drinne hast)



Wie du hast mit der Grafikkarte nur 7-8 FPS? Meine ATI Radeon 5770 1GB kommt auf ~40 FPS in Dalaran zur Primetime...

Entweder hast du zuwenige Prozessor oder RAM...


Im übrigen lässt man den Schatten weg der is einfach nur unnötig und zieht die leistung unverhältnismäßig runter!


----------



## Varitu (25. Februar 2010)

Negev schrieb:


> Wie du hast mit der Grafikkarte nur 7-8 FPS? Meine ATI Radeon 5770 1GB kommt auf ~40 FPS in Dalaran zur Primetime...



Eine 5770 mit einer 9500GT zu vergleichen *hust* *hust* Da liegen WELTEN dazwischen.

@TE

ohne vernünftige Angaben zu deiner Hardware kann man dir nicht helfen. Ich vermute mal das wenn die niedrigen FPS durch WoW verursacht wurden, es an den Grafikeinstellungen liegt. Also das die beim patchen zurückgesetzt wurden.

Wie erwähnt Schattenfressen sehr viel Leistung, Eingabeverzögerung ebenfalls. AAund AF kann man runtersetzen, Aufösung etc.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

1. PC entmüllen
2. Aktuelle Treiber
3. Grafikeinstellungen runtersetzten
4. Zur Not PC aufrüsten

Ich hab 1GB Ram, AMD 4000+ und ne 6800Ultra (ca alles 5 Jahre alt) und ich kann damit noch Spielen, nur Dalaran ruckelt ein wenig zur Primetime.


----------



## Pennsylvania (25. Februar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> habe genau das gleich prob XDD
> 
> Rechner:
> Prozessor:AMD Semprom Processor 3000+
> ...




Also bei dir liegts ganz klar am Prozessor. Der Semp. is einer der schwächsten auf dem Markt.

PS: Ihr solltet die Grafikkarte auch nennen. Denn das ist mit dem Prozessor die wichtigste Komponente in Spielen.

Außerdem solltest du eventuell wieder Windows Vista oder besser noch XP benutzen. Deine angezeigten Komponenten sind zu schwach für Windows 7. Ich hatte das Problem mit meinem alten Rechner auch, dass Spiele aufgrund des Betriebssystems "geruckelt" haben.

lg


----------



## MTGollum (25. Februar 2010)

So erstmal an alle danke die sich gemeldet haben !

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 9550. 
Ich habe einen Arbeitsspeicher von 2GB Ram.
Mein Processor ist ein Athlon 2800+


----------



## Manni41 (25. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5fjysf-hUw


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. Februar 2010)

win7 verursacht von sich aus gerne probleme bei wow berichtetetn mir viele leute
2gb ram isn bissel wenig :x also mein vista frisst im leerlauf schon 30% phys. speicher
grafikdetails auf low stellen...vor allem schatten ganz ausmachen am besten und wetter auch


----------



## niko1505 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey,

habe auch ein Problem mit meinen FPS, aber nur teilweise.
In Raids habe ich eigentlich immer raidtaugliche FPS (sprich um die 15), aber zeitweise fallen diese für ca. 1-2 Minuten auf 1-3 FPS runter. (Grafikeinstellungen schon auf Niedrig, Schatten aus, etc.)

System (Notebook):

AMD Athlon Dual-Core X2 QL-64 2,1 Ghz
4 GB Ram
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Windows Vist Home Premium (32-Bit)
Hier alles ausführlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe vor 3-4 Tagen mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt, also Treiber sind aktuell und Festplatte ist auch nicht zugemüllt.

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen und mir sagen, warum ich diese kurzzeitigen FPS Probleme hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Varitu (25. Februar 2010)

@Niko

Virenscanner oder was anderes im Hintergrund laufen? Überhitzen vielleicht CPU, CHipsatz oder grafikkarte?

Gruß varitu 

@TE

deine Hardware liegt ja fast am Minimum der Systemvorrausetzung. Eine 9550 ist ja uralt. Und ich gehe zu 100% mal davon aus das es eine AGP karte ist.
Also falls Rechner entmüllt ist, nichts im Hintergrund läuft das leistung frißt und die Einstellungen in WoW schon alle runter sind kann man nur ganz klar sagen "aufrüsten". Und wenn du dir nur für nen 10er eine ATI 9800Pro, NVidia 6800 oder ATI X800 holst. Die Karten sind gebaucht günstig geworden und stecken die 9550 locker in die tasche.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Varitu schrieb:


> @Niko
> 
> Virenscanner oder was anderes im Hintergrund laufen? Überhitzen vielleicht CPU, CHipsatz oder grafikkarte?
> 
> ...



fürn zwanni kann er auch ne Geforce 8600 gt haben, die hatte ich vorher und hatte auf hohen einstellung nur in dala oder bei extremen aebomb schwere fps einbrüche. auf mittel einstellungen lief alles im guten durchschnitt.


----------



## Galadith (25. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach:

Vertikal-Synch und Dreifach-Buffering ausmachen = >100 FPS überall


----------



## Fámeless (25. Februar 2010)

Mein PC hat 150 Euro gekostet... mit neuer Graka 200Euro insgesamt und spiele mit 50fps im schnitt... Schattenqualität ganz runter und fertig... vllt auch noch die sichtweite auf mittel stellen.


Hab 2.6GhZ
3GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4350

Man sieht : Auch mit nem nicht so guten PC kann man gute fps haben... Kommt meistens eh auf den RAM an


----------



## Enkallus (25. Februar 2010)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> win7 verursacht von sich aus gerne probleme bei wow berichtetetn mir viele leute
> 2gb ram isn bissel wenig :x also mein vista frisst im leerlauf schon 30% phys. speicher
> grafikdetails auf low stellen...vor allem schatten ganz ausmachen am besten und wetter auch



das kann ich nicht bestätigen ich hab auch win 7 und ich renn in dala mit 90fps rum

System:
AMD Phenom II X4 925 4x 2,8Ghz
5Gb DDR2 
ATI Radeon HD 5770 mit 1Gb
Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## MasterOfFight (25. Februar 2010)

Enkallus schrieb:


> das kann ich nicht bestätigen ich hab auch win 7 und ich renn in dala mit 90fps rum
> 
> System:
> AMD Phenom II X4 925 4x 2,8Ghz
> ...



Schau dir mal bitte auch dein system an!
nen quad core, gute menge arbeitsspeicher, ner gescheiten graka...

Das du da ordentlich fps hast MIT win 7 ist ja wohl das mindeste^^.

Aber der eine hat ja nur 2gb ne kleine graka und nen single core, das zusammen mit win7/vista und deine fps etc brechen zusammen^^.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Februar 2010)

Also in 25er Raids hab ich massive FPS Probleme über die 20 komme ich zu 100% nicht.

Intel Celeron CPU 2.40GHz
2.84GHz 1,00 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE

Kann wer was dazu sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso ja hab Windows XP


----------



## Haggi24 (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso vergleichen hier eingeltich soviele Leute Vista Direkt mit Windows 7?

Und raten zu Vista statt Windows 7?

Windows 7 braucht definitiv weniger RAM bei gleichzeitig einer verbesserten Speicherverwaltung. Tatsächlich braucht es nur etwas mehr Arbeitsspeicher als Windows XP, bei einer deutlich besseren Speicherverwaltung.

Die NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE ist eine abgespeckte 6800 und daher nicht mehr für WoW zu gebrauchen. 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher ist definitiv zu wenig.

Stichwort Dalaran, hier braucht man mindestens 3GB unter Windows XP und 7 besser 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher unter Vista.

In Tausendwinter - und an allen Orten an denen viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf einem Haufen sind, kanns auch mal nen bissle mehr Arbeitsspeicher sein.

Nen Dualcore ist vorteilhaft, nen Quad bringt nicht viel mehr. Im Zweifelsfall bringt als einem Dualcore eine höhere Frequenz mehr als ein zusätzlicher Core.

Aber auch viel RAM hilft nicht immer. Zu Spitzenzeiten, z.B. unter der Woche ab etwa 18:00 Uhr laggt es immer und überall. Außerdem gibt es WoW nur in einer 32 Bit Variante - folglich kann die WoW.exe nicht mehr als 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen bekommen.</P><P>Als CPU sollen 2GHz aufwärts ausreichen, bei einer Neuanschaffung sollte man sich jedoch gleich nen Core i3 fürs kleine Geld oder wenn nen Core i5 wenn man für nen bissle mehr Geld viel mehr Leistung haben will.

Und viele meinen es gäbe Probleme mit Windows 7 und WoW. Diese gibt es definitiv nicht. Höchstens es gibt Treiberprobleme, aber dies sind Einzelfälle.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Also in 25er Raids hab ich massive FPS Probleme über die 20 komme ich zu 100% nicht.
> 
> Intel Celeron CPU 2.40GHz
> 2.84GHz 1,00 GB RAM
> ...



achja, der gute alte celeron... Besorg dir mal soviel RAm wie dein bord packt (denke mal 2 identische 1 gb riegel reichen), und besorg dir zumindest was im bereich der Geforce 8600 gt, oder was vergleichbares von anderen herstellern. Dann sollte es shcon besser gehen. wenns dann immer noch hängt dreh schatten usw runter, alles was oben schon genannt wurde. Aber was ne karte angeht würd ich noch 1-2 monate warten dann kommt von Geforce die 300er serie raus, die werden shcon nach kurzer zeit wieder recht günstig sein, dann haste wqas für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reollyn (25. Februar 2010)

versuchs mal mit xp bei deinem rechner, visa und wind00f 7 sind glaub eher nicht so geeignet dafuer.das was du an hardware hast ist glaub die mindestanforderung fuer wind00f 7 im idle und dann noch wow?!

think about it


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Haggi24 schrieb:


> Wieso vergleichen hier eingeltich soviele Leute Vista Direkt mit Windows 7?
> 
> Und raten zu Vista statt Windows 7?
> 
> ...



Ich hab Win 7 zwar noch nicht ausprbiert, aber ich kann aus Vista erfahrung sagen das Microsoft eigentlich nur mit mühe was beknackteres erfinden kann. Vista frißt knapp 50% der systemressoursen, kann man sich ja denken was bei einigen hier dann noch zum zocken übrig bleibt. Im übrigen ist vista ein wenig herrschsüchtig, mein XP hab ich sehr gut erzogen bekommen, vista aufem Lappi spackt immer noch rum. Ich werd demnächst mal die 7 ausprobieren um zu sehen ob Microsoft dazugelernt hat, dann kann ich dazu auch was sagen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Februar 2010)

meine grafikoptionen sind schon alle auf niedrig gesetzt und trotzdem hab ich diese fps im 25er raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> meine grafikoptionen sind schon alle auf niedrig gesetzt und trotzdem hab ich diese fps im 25er raid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja wie gesagt, eben auf 2, oder sogar 3 gb ram hochgehen und ne neue Graka im Geforce 8600 gt feld oder höher.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2010)

Hasseo schrieb:


> CPU zu schwach und Grafikkarte ist mit sicherheit auch Schrott.
> 
> Wenn ihr das Spiel vernünftig Spielen wollt, sollte min solche Hardware her:
> 
> ...



Wenn man keinen Plan hat...
Ihr seht ja mein System, in dala auf ultra 20 fps, überall andera, auch in raids 30 fps. (ultra - 1x schatten)
GANZ IM ERNST, wer für 300-400 Euro ein Board, den prozi und den ram kauft, hat einen an der waffel.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Plan hat...
> Ihr seht ja mein System, in dala auf ultra 20 fps, überall andera, auch in raids 30 fps. (ultra - 1x schatten)
> GANZ IM ERNST, wer für 300-400 Euro ein Board, den prozi und den ram kauft, hat einen an der waffel.



definitiv^^

Intel Core 2 duo E4500 2.20 GHz
2 gb ram
Geforce 9600 GT mit 1 gb

insgesammt ca. 130-140 euro für ausgegeben. für 400 krieg ich nen toprechner mit bildschirm und scandrucker


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Februar 2010)

Achja das WoW-Forum <3



Blut schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Plan hat...
> Ihr seht ja mein System, in dala auf ultra 20 fps, überall andera, auch in raids 30 fps. (ultra - 1x schatten)
> GANZ IM ERNST, wer für 300-400 Euro ein Board, den prozi und den ram kauft, hat einen an der waffel.



Naja, 300€ ist schon normal. 80 - 150€ CPU, 70€ Board und 70 - 90€ Ram...


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Achja das WoW-Forum <3
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, 300&#8364; ist schon normal. 80 - 150&#8364; CPU, 70&#8364; Board und 70 - 90&#8364; Ram...



wo kaufst du deinen RAM! direkt aus der exprimentellen versuchsabteilung des herstellers, mit 16 gb auf einem riegel? ich hab für ,meine beiden 1 gb riegel zusammen ca 40 euro bezahlt, merh nicht. Also entweder lässt du dich bescheißen oder du wohnst in sibirien wo nur alle 6 monate ein schiff mit neuer ware ankommt.

Edit: ok, ich hab grade mal den 3-4 gig bereich besucht, wenn du soviel auf einmal auf dein board knallen willst bzw kannst dann stimmt das shcon was du sagst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2010)

In dem Thread, zelibriert ihr doch mal wider sämtliches Halbwissen.



> Stichwort Dalaran, hier braucht man mindestens 3GB unter Windows XP und 7 besser 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher unter Vista.





> Unter Vista kriegst du höchstens 50% Systemleistung.



Blos doof dass du unter Vista 32Bit gerade einmal 3,2GB speicher nutzen kannst (theoretisch zwar 4gb, praktisch aber höchstens 3,2) Ich komme wie gesagt mit meinen 3GB sehr gut zurecht.
Meine Systemauslastung unter Vista + Sidebar + GData Internet Security beträgt 30%. BEi Windows 7 hast du exakt das selbe, da es fast identisch wie vista aufgebaut ist, bloß ein paar kleine unterschiede hat und zusätzlich dx11 unterstützt, was deinem RAM aber 0 bringt. Meine CPU ist zu 1% ausgelastet, aber das ist völlig normal, die wird erst beim spielen richtig beansprucht.
MfG



> ja wie gesagt, eben auf 2, oder sogar 3 gb ram hochgehen und ne neue Graka im Geforce 8600 gt feld oder höher.


kauf dir min. eine 9600gt / hd4850. damit kannst du dann nämlich uach noch in cataclysm zocken und hast keinen derbsten stromfresser.



> achja, der gute alte celeron... Besorg dir mal soviel RAm wie dein bord packt (denke mal 2 identische 1 gb riegel reichen), und besorg dir zumindest was im bereich der Geforce 8600 gt, oder was vergleichbares von anderen herstellern. Dann sollte es shcon besser gehen. wenns dann immer noch hängt dreh schatten usw runter, alles was oben schon genannt wurde. Aber was ne karte angeht würd ich noch 1-2 monate warten dann kommt von Geforce die 300er serie raus, die werden shcon nach kurzer zeit wieder recht günstig sein, dann haste wqas für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die 300er gibts jetzt schon, sind umbenennte 200er.

Die ganz neuen fermi kommen am 26. März kosten ca 400-500 Euro und nennen sich die 400er serie. 470/480 kommen dann. In 2-3 Jahren, zählen die aber echt wider zum alten eisen, so schnell wie da die entwicklung abgeht, kannst du nicht schauen.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> In dem Thread, zelibriert ihr doch mal wider sämtliches Halbwissen.
> 
> kauf dir min. eine 9600gt / hd4850. damit kannst du dann nämlich uach noch in cataclysm zocken und hast keinen derbsten stromfresser


ich hab momentan die 95 gt drinne, die 96 hatten se grade nich mehr-.- zur 86 hab ich ihm geraten weil die 1. momentan total billig ist, so ramschtisch mäßig, und 2. hatte ich die vorher drinne und ging damit eigentlich sehr gut.



> Die 300er gibts jetzt schon, sind umbenennte 200er



kann es sein das die dann 294 oder so heißt? dann hatten die die da schon stehen für 120 oder so...mist und ich nehm die 95 naja egal, ich brauch jetzt eh ersma ein eues board mit Prozessor, damit ich mir endlich mal ein wenig mehr als 2 gb ram stecken kann (hatte so an 4 gig mit windows 7 gedacht, das kommt aber dann auf die externe aufgespielt, XP hab ich so gut erzogen das lass ich nicht mehr los ;P)


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich hab momentan die 95 gt drinne, die 96 hatten se grade nich mehr-.- zur 86 hab ich ihm geraten weil die 1. momentan total billig ist, so ramschtisch mäßig, und 2. hatte ich die vorher drinne und ging damit eigentlich sehr gut.



vergleich mal den stromverbrauch und die leistung der beiden.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> vergleich mal den stromverbrauch und die leistung der beiden.



pfff, vergleichen, wo kommen wir denn da hin...die 95 war halt 25% runter gesetzt auf 35€, da hab ich einfach zugegriffen. sobald des neue board drinne ist kommt eh entweder die von dir umbenannte 300 rein oder wenns was länger dauert die 400 serie. Im übrigen hast du recht, kaum ist das teil drinne gibs schon wieder was besseres.


----------

